# Visual Basic > Universal Windows Platform and Modern Windows Experience >  Feedback Wanted: What you like about Metro / Win8

## brad jones

I'm going to do a couple of articles (possibly), so I'm looking for some feedback that I'll aggregate together. I'm posting a couple of threads to capture this from you - 

In this thread, the question is:

*What is something you really like about Microsoft's Metro or Windows 8? * Please state the complaint and then provide some information on why.

(I probably should have separated Win8 from Metro, but I think this will work).

----------


## brad jones

I like *Windows To Go*.

I'll start by saying tha tone thing I really like about Windows 8 is Windows To Go. This is a cool feature that let's me have a Windows PC on a USB drive (for the most part). I find it great to be able to use a USB drive to get windows 8 running on my work computer (that is Windows XP based).  Until the company lets me run Windows 8, this si a work-around that lets me run both on one system without actually installing a VHD or other software on the actual work machine.

----------


## brad jones

I like  *the lack of Chrome on some applications*

While there are things about Metro I don't care for, being able to play a game in full screen with no chrome is pretty nice. The same is true with the browser. The chromelessness of the Metro version gives more space for the site content I want to see.

----------


## Jenner

I like *Live Tiles* and the *new ribbon on Windows Explorer*

I think Live Tiles are the next step in the evolution of icons... i.e. icons that DO something and the new Windows Explorer is somewhat nice.  It's an improvement to the Windows 7 one.   Sadly, that's all I like about Windows 8.  I actually don't like the lack of Chrome on some applications and I don't plan on ever using Windows to Go.  I also wish Live Tiles really were the next evolution of icons and could be placed on the working desktop.  My list of "things I hate about Windows 8" is far, far larger.

----------

